# 2011 250 Rs Is Home !



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We picked up the trailer today at Lakeshore,had a terrible drive home







construction traffic killed me.I will follow up with details tomm.Just want to say thanks to all for all the advice,tips,tricks and so on.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Must have been Ohio construction..... here in Michigan the roads are great.....


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulation!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new trailer. Great choice in my unbiased opinion!

Enjoy,

Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!!

Isn't Lakeshore the best...









Now...upload some pictures so we can see your new baby.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new Outback!!!
> 
> Isn't Lakeshore the best...
> 
> ...


I used your PDI form,started at 8:30am and rolled out at 12:30 pm.I will snap some pics very soon.The wife was busy all day cleaning and vacuming and I had to replace the porch light bulb and fix a window shade,but over all looks like gilligan was in the game when he built this one


----------



## felony (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad you guys made it home, it was nice meeting you at Lakeshore. We are in South Dakota now for three days. We had some crazy weather thru Illinois and Iowa. We had to leave the truck and trailer and hunker down in a tornado shelter with about 20 other campers last night. Glad to be out of that area!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on that new 250RS!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I must be a moron ,I have been tying to post pics but nothing is happening.HELP


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

SLO250RS said:


> I must be a moron ,I have been tying to post pics but nothing is happening.HELP


Can you give us an idea of what exactly you are doing and any error messages you are receiving?

Most of the time, its because your picture is too big.......


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> I must be a moron ,I have been tying to post pics but nothing is happening.HELP


Did you create an image gallery and then link the picture from there? I tried to link from an external website and finally gave up and uploaded to an image gallery here and got it to finally work.

I have the 2010 250rs and love it. congrats!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I am trying again


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey I'm












not a moron


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SLO250RS said:


> I am trying again
> View attachment 879


Congrats on getting the picture uploaded....









Looks like you might have poured some new concrete for the Outback to park on..???	Either that or you just power washed the existing driveway...gettting ready for the baby to arrive.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am trying again
> View attachment 879


Congrats on getting the picture uploaded....









Looks like you might have poured some new concrete for the Outback to park on..???	Either that or you just power washed the existing driveway...gettting ready for the baby to arrive.








[/quote]
Thanks,the camera was set on giagantor(my son said it is a real word)The concrete was poured last year for our pop-up.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are a few more pics.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

And the last three pis


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Congrats!!!! Must have been Ohio construction..... here in Michigan the roads are great.....


That I-96 was the worst driving experience.I think I sat in park more than I actually drove


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new 250RS. Happy Camping
Jim


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats on the new Outback, true story, is it summer time or construction time!! seems anywhere you go your stuck! We purchased from Lakeshore also but we had ours delivered, they are great to do business with, Happy summer!!


----------

